# LSC, Mi this weekend



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

So our annual guys ice trip is this weekend friday-monday and weve been asking on the michigan forums to get some tips but of course were outta towners  LOL

Weve been up there a few times now and have done well on the Gil's.....has anyone went up there and actually found a good spot that produced perch?? Weve found spots that have a TON of 3-5" fish but nothing with a descent amount of keepers.....any style of fishing produced better as well??

Any help would be appreciated we are heading out of Gino's but will have the Quad out so can travel! Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Call John baccarella at sportsmensdirect in Harrison twp. Mi. He will put you on fish


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Scum, I would be interested in how you do at LSC. We are heading up there in a couple weeks and would like to find some nice big perch. We were told you need a quad also to get to the nicer fish.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll definitely post a report when we get back!!! Last I heard was people getting good perch 3 miles out.....so idk??? I guess we will be doing some searching! LOL


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

If I were you id drive the extra 45 min or so and fish out of St.Lukes, on the Canadian side. They have been really pounding them out of there. When I fish Ginos I go straight out in deeper water away from the bucket brigade and work my way towards metro until I find them........ Ginos really seems slow on perch compared to years past.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

revpilot said:


> If I were you id drive the extra 45 min or so and fish out of St.Lukes, on the Canadian side. They have been really pounding them out of there. When I fish Ginos I go straight out in deeper water away from the bucket brigade and work my way towards metro until I find them........ Ginos really seems slow on perch compared to years past.


I heard the same about St Luke's and Mitchel's Bay both. Lots of ice and lots of perch, big ones too. For some reason the Michigan side has been poor on the perch sizes the last few years and the Canada side has been really good. Only have to travel about a third of the distance off shore to hit the active fish waters on the Canada side too, 10' deep is holding nice schools I hear. Take your passport along and make a day trip to Canada if you can.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Wouldnt you need a canadian fishing license as well not just your passport?? I could be wrong though!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> Wouldnt you need a canadian fishing license as well not just your passport?? I could be wrong though!


That would be wise, but kind of goes without saying, right?


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

I was at Gino's last weekend and caught a ton of perch. Lots of smalls but I love looking down the hole to see the bottom and watch the fish bite... Cool experience but with the overall size of the fish were bigger. I caught fish on minnows, Swedish pimples, jiggin raps, and wax worms. Good luck and be safe


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I would say St. Lukes..but you can only bring back 1 limit of perch across the border.. ? And the "big" perch up there are about 9" I would drive the extra hour and hit Saginaw river...

Maybe we are spoiled as Erie perch guys...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I think we are definitely spoiled with erie perch!!! Especially when you get into a big pack of jumbbooosss!! LOL....Im just excited to get away with the guys and fish,relax, drink some beers and have fun!! Being on the fish though is always a lot more fun lol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nothing like being sick right before your trip.....think I came down with a Sinus Infection this is awful. It will NOT stop me from going on this trip though lol just sucks!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

dad and I fished LSC last weekend. 10 hours of fishing for 4 keeper perch a piece and they weren't giant. bunch of little ones. debating on if it's worth to go back this weekend or not. TAKING A SPEAR IF SO!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

trip went alright. Had a good time and caught some fish but wasn't on them as good as we were last year. It's okay though was over all a good trip. Here's a few pics. Didn't take that many kept phone hidden away from the evil ice holes. LOL


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Scum, how far out did you go? Any tips or info you can give? We are planning on going a about a week so anything will help. Also where did you stay? We are planning on staying at the red roof inn.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

I fished with scum and his old lady just had a baby so not sure if he will respond anytime soon. We stayed at anglers point marina pretty nice place pretty good selection of tackle too also auger blade sharpening if you need it. Fished all over the place best luck was between 7 and 10 ft out in front of Gino's. Wasn't great but seen some nice fish on cameras just not real aggressive. Hope this helps. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

